# Intoxicated People Tend to Give Low Ratings



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

After analyzing my ratings and doing some math, it seems to me that people who are drunk (we know who they are because they always smell of booze), tend to give me low ratings. I think this might be my fault. For instance, today I picked up two drunk guys from the ball game at which their teem got destroyed. They started asking me about picking up partiers on Friday and Saturday nights. I said, that it just bothers me when they are smashed because they are often hard to deal with even though they don't realize it themselves. As soon as I said this, I knew I just said it to two drunk dudes. The car became deathly silent. All my other rides went perfectly today, and I can't imagine that anyone of those gave me lower than a 5.0. If I assume that the drunk guys gave me a 3, my rating of 4.75 works out perfectly.

My advice is, if you look like someone who probably doesn't drink much, don't say a word when you have drunk people in the car, unless they are doing something you find offensive or is going to make a mess of your back seat. They are very sensitive, moody, and not thinking straight. They can easily find an excuse to give you a bad rating if you say or do any little thing that insults them in their semi-depressed state.

What do you think?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> After analyzing my ratings and doing some math, it seems to me that people who are drunk (we know who they are because they always smell of booze), tend to give me low ratings. I think this might be my fault. For instance, today I picked up two drunk guys from the ball game at which their teem got destroyed. They started asking me about picking up partiers on Friday and Saturday nights. I said, that it just bothers me when they are smashed because they are often hard to deal with even though they don't realize it themselves. As soon as I said this, I knew I just said it to two drunk dudes. The car became deathly silent. All my other rides went perfectly today, and I can't imagine that anyone of those gave me lower than a 5.0. If I assume that the drunk guys gave me a 3, my rating of 4.75 works out perfectly.
> 
> My advice is, if you look like someone who probably doesn't drink much, don't say a word when you have drunk people in the car, unless they are doing something you find offensive or is going to make a mess of your back seat. They are very sensitive, moody, and not thinking straight. They can easily find an excuse to give you a bad rating if you say or do any little thing that insults them in their semi-depressed state.
> 
> What do you think?


in many cases its best not to pick up the drunks at all. when picking up stop a short distance from the pax so they have to walk a short distance to you, that way you can assess the state they are in. If you dont like what you see cancel and drive off.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious...
Seriously though, do what unter ling said.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

When they are drunk, just let them know that you've had a crap day with stupid pax and it's a relief to finally get some funny and nice pax to drive around like them. Drop them off, then 1* their arse.

No one likes hearing about your worries, people like talking about themselves, make the journey about them no matter how much of an imbecile they are. Drop them off, then rate them when they can't see you giving a bad rating. 

Remember also, the team that handed their arse to the team of the pax you just picked up, is the team you hate. Your team lost big time the same as the pax - life for your team sucks and sympathise with the pax over the crap calls you received.

If all else fails, just do not pick up drunk pax if your ratings and getting lower, just cut your losses and drive away.


----------

